# BT Broadband disaster - where to next?



## Smithbren (16 Aug 2009)

Hi, we have our phone & broadband with BT. For the past three weeks, our Internet has not been working. BT tech support has come up with several theories as to what's wrong, all of which have not worked out; they keep coming up with the same problem, namely, that the DSL password is wrong, despite my entering it in dozens of times. Their latest theory is that the router is faulty. They say that they can replace the router free of charge, but only if we renew our contract with them. Seeing as I have no confidence in them & their ability to solve this problem, there is no way I am going to renew our contract - this means I have a choice between purchasing a modem (with no guarantee that it will work even then), and moving to a different provider. The latter seems the most sensible option.

After some initial research, we have settled on Smart Telecom as the best option, however, we do have two important questions:

1.  We are still under contract to BT until later in the month - will that cause problems with any hand-over; BT said that they would not hold us to our contract if they were unable to fix the problem, however, I am sceptical of this.

2.  I have heard rumours that Smart are or were in financial difficulty - Is this true? Should it influence our decision? Would our service be safe if they went belly up?

Any answers to these questions will be much appreciated. Unfortunately, I will not be able to respond to posts very quickly (due to the fact that I don't have Internet access at home)

Brendan Smith


----------



## Cat101 (16 Aug 2009)

My brother had BT phone and internet package and had nothing but trouble, from what he has told me about the hassel he had, I'd say go with another suplier.
If you pay BT by direct debit cancel it yourself, as my brother was still being charged monthly DD by BT for two months after he canceld them.. With NO refund to date.


----------



## Smithbren (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks Cat101, I will definitely cancel the direct debit. Does anybody know anything about Smart? All the reviews I've heard have been good, but I would be interested if anyone has had any bad experiences with them. I am still worried about their former financial problems - their sales rep basically denied the existence of any problems, but the Wikipedia article on the company says that in 2006, Eircom cut off their customers due to arrears. Any further information or advice would be welcome


----------



## Locke (19 Aug 2009)

Smithbren said:


> Thanks Cat101, I will definitely cancel the direct debit. Does anybody know anything about Smart? All the reviews I've heard have been good, but I would be interested if anyone has had any bad experiences with them. I am still worried about their former financial problems - their sales rep basically denied the existence of any problems, but the Wikipedia article on the company says that in 2006, Eircom cut off their customers due to arrears. Any further information or advice would be welcome


 
TBH I'd look further than Wikipedia for your information. In saying that though, I had problems with BT and my g/f's brother was with Smart. He has been ticking along nicely with the Boradband


----------



## allthedoyles (19 Aug 2009)

We were with BT as well, but have now returned to Eircom. I would recommend Eircom , as for us  , we find their broadband support excellent , 

You just ring 1901 and they are open until 10pm.


----------



## louthman7 (31 Aug 2009)

Have had Eircom Broadband for 3 years now. They are a bit pricey, however, never had one minutes trouble with the service. I would have to say that the service is 100% reliable. I am willing to pay that bit extra for the reliability.


----------



## samanthajane (31 Aug 2009)

I'm with BT at the moment and they are a nightmare. 

Our internet will come and go as is pleases and can just stall for no reason at all, or take a very long time to load. 

There customer service is dreadful, and i think most of the staff have had serveral bumps on the head to cause memory problems cause no one ever seems to know what to do, or who to put us through to when we have a problem. 

Considering were paying €55 a month i would expect a little more of a response apart from mmmmmm errrrrrrrr, i'll have to ask my manager!!


----------



## Tentman (1 Sep 2009)

Op, I hope you haven't gone to Smart after this evenings news. Have BT not sold their broadband service to Vodafone. Expect new deals from Voda in the coming months.


----------



## mro (1 Sep 2009)

Find myself in the strange situation of defending BT I have had them for 3 years with no problems what so ever but have decided to move to NTL for cost reasons. Their phone, broadband and digital tv package is pretty good value.


----------



## Guest116 (1 Sep 2009)

With BT myself for a few years and have had no problems.

The problem you are having might not be solved by moving to another provider, it could be an issue with the line in your house, it could be in the local exchange, it could be as simple as a dodgy socket.

Go with whichever provide is cheapest. If staying with BT then negotiate a refund for the days you are without broadband perhaps.


----------

